# Free Pattern: Falling Blossoms Scarf (knit/crochet combo)



## sramkin (Apr 2, 2014)

Here's a combined knitting/crochet pattern that I published a while ago: http://knitting-and-so-on.blogspot.ch/2012/04/falling-blossoms-scarf.html

The basic scarf is knitted side to side in garter stitch - crochet flowers are added at the beginning of every 12th row by taking the last stitch off the needle and using it as a chain stitch to crochet from. After two flowers have been crocheted the stitch is slipped back on the knitting needle and knitting is continued in a normal way.


----------



## talbotsetters (Dec 21, 2013)

That's beautiful, thanks!


----------



## Mevbb (Sep 5, 2011)

Thank you for this. It is lovely.


----------



## Nana Mc (May 31, 2013)

Nice job!


----------



## NanaG (Jun 12, 2012)

That's a spectacular scarf. I love the color.


----------



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

Thats really pretty. Love the falling blossom trimxx


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Cute! What a smart way to combine knitting and crochet. Thank you for the free pattern.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

very pretty!


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

It's so beautiful!


----------



## ParkerEliz (Mar 21, 2011)

That is adorable!


----------



## Bonidale (Mar 26, 2011)

Thanks! It is a perfect spring project! I can see it in fall colours with a knitted leaf design too.


----------



## Sandiego (Sep 17, 2011)

I love it! Thank you! ;0)


----------



## Jenny.Wren (Nov 28, 2011)

Beautiful scarf.


----------



## GrannyH (Jul 4, 2011)

Thank you for sharing. I just looked at your other patterns. WOW!
http://knitting-and-so-on.blogspot.ch/p/patterns.html


----------



## janielha (Dec 20, 2012)

This is gorgeous! Thank you.


----------



## carhar (Oct 10, 2013)

Could you please tell us what yarn you used for the scarf. It is such a beautiful color. 
Thank you.


----------



## KnittingNut (Jan 19, 2011)

I love this! Beautiful in its simplicity. Thank you for the pattern - it's on my to-do list for sure!


----------



## onegrannygoose (May 13, 2011)

This is a very interesting scarf thank you for sharing.


----------



## maryjaye (Apr 25, 2011)

Amazing! A very effective use of two techniques.


----------



## oge designs (Aug 14, 2012)

Great pattern !!


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Lovely spring scarf.

For many years I have used crochet and knitting together for a nice finish. .. I think the 2 arts marry nicely when used as you have.

Thank for sharing.


----------



## Jeanette9 (Jul 24, 2012)

So simple but so gorgeous, thank you for the pattern :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## bigalbigal3 (Mar 15, 2011)

so pretty


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Beautiful!! so clever to combine two skills.


----------



## sramkin (Apr 2, 2014)

carhar said:


> Could you please tell us what yarn you used for the scarf. It is such a beautiful color.
> Thank you.


The yarn is called Zwerger Opal Surprise (Colorway 4064). I don't know if it's available in the US - in fact I only found the company's german website (http://www.sockenwolle.de/index.php) and the yarn I used is discontinued ... sorry.


----------



## sramkin (Apr 2, 2014)

Thank you all for your kind words about the pattern.


----------



## carhar (Oct 10, 2013)

It looks to me that you can get Opal yarn here, but I haven't tried yet.

http://www.unicornbooks.com/opal.asp

also if you Google Opal there are a lot of stores on line that sell it but not the on that was used for this scarf


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Gorgeous shawlette... Love the yarn. I think I have some very similar from a long ago weaving project. Off to look...


----------

